# Canon 60D external microphone (help)



## TUBETUBE (May 17, 2012)

Hey guys! Its me again lol! Um I really need your help. I want to buy an external microphone for my Canon 60D, and I want to use it for my videos. Can you suggest me any great ones ? And I want to know how to use it and how to set it up to my camera too! Thank you very much!


----------



## nightbreath (May 17, 2012)

I think different mic variations were mentioned in this video: Digital Photography 1 on 1: Episode 50: HDSLR Pt.3: Audio for Video: Adorama Photography TV


----------

